# Heavy panting



## deannaboe (Dec 17, 2006)

My 6 month old German Shepherd won't stop panting today. It is very strange to me. It is spring here in MN and it has been around 60 degrees. I just don't know if this is normal to be panting so aggresively - his whole body like he just got done with a big exercise. Is there something wrong with Rex or since he was born in the winter is he just adusting to a warmer climate?


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

deannaboe said:


> My 6 month old German Shepherd won't stop panting today. It is very strange to me. It is spring here in MN and it has been around 60 degrees. I just don't know if this is normal to be panting so aggresively - his whole body like he just got done with a big exercise. Is there something wrong with Rex or since he was born in the winter is he just adusting to a warmer climate?


Might be a good idea to have a vet check him out if it continues....


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

It might be the weather change. How does Rex tongue and gums look? Does Rex have a cough?


----------



## deannaboe (Dec 17, 2006)

Tongue and gums look normal and no cough. He was just neutered on Tuesday and had a healthy pre-screen. His incision looks normal as well.


----------



## Aberdeen (Mar 20, 2007)

We are also in MN and Abby (7 month Lab) was panting like crazy as well this weekend. I think it is just the weather change. Just be sure your pup has plenty of water!
If panting persists he may have allergies. I remember a friend of mine had a german shepherd that had severe allergies as a puppy. They even put him on meds. He would start excessively panting as soon as the pollen started to come out in the spring.


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well GSD's do have thick fur. So mabey he is just getting really hot. ( Well duh dogs pant when they do that! ) Anyway, just keep him in a cool room and what i do is take them down to the creek and let them have a swimm. Also, i keep cool,wet, towls on them and that seems to cool them down too. And remeber, dogs need LOTS of water, especialy during spring ans summer.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

The boys were panting a lot today because we suddenly got very warm weather and they still have their full winter coats. Panting can also be a sign of stress. If it persists for a while seek medical attention.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

deannaboe said:


> My 6 month old German Shepherd won't stop panting today. It is very strange to me. It is spring here in MN and it has been around 60 degrees. I just don't know if this is normal to be panting so aggresively - his whole body like he just got done with a big exercise. Is there something wrong with Rex or since he was born in the winter is he just adusting to a warmer climate?


It's not unusual for GSDs to pant heavily in my experiance. My Vita does it sometimes. It's like shes been running alot when all she has done is lay on the couch. My brothers GSD used to do it too. I think they may grow out of it b/c vita hardly ever does it anymore and my brothers dog only did it when he was young. It always worried my mom, but never seemed to cause or be caused by any major problem that we could tell.


----------

